# What’s with the Blocks ending at 10:00pm



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

what changed with flex, I’ve seen (for the past couple of weeks) in DFW, 3 hour blocks ending around 10:00pm? I thought no deliveries after 9:00. Surely they’re not paying drive time back home/to the station?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

ScubaMark said:


> what changed with flex, I've seen (for the past couple of weeks) in DFW, 3 hour blocks ending around 10:00pm? I thought no deliveries after 9:00. Surely they're not paying drive time back home/to the station?


The blocks ending at 10+ PM are catchup blocks. Due to continuing changes, the warehouse rats get behind then need to drop blocks that end after 930pm. Be advised, even if your block is scheduled to end after 930 e.g. a 7-10PM block, any packages delivered after 930 are a FAIL for your stats. Its a Amazon Left hand does not know what the Right hand is doing. Any complaints to support will receive the "this does not change our previous determination email."


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You can have blocks that goes past 9:30pm and not have a late delivery as long as the schedule delivery deadline for the packages is for the next day.


----------



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

That's true, and I'm in Fort Worth as well (DDA3). I just got my Weekly Summary this noon and all 7 late deliveries were deducted in both On time and Succeeded in Delivering. They're all from my evening block last Thursday, 7:45 - 10:45 PM, whose deadline are at 9:30 PM. I made a huge mistake as choosing to keep delivering them until 10:10 PM and go home.

That's gonna be my last evening block, never catch up a block ending after 9:30 PM.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bait, for the fast track to deactivation. Or in other words, don't play with fire.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

https://flex.amazon.com/site-terms&tag=ubne0c-20

Scroll down to arbitration, same address/wording as what is in app.

An arbitrator does not work for Amazon. They are not going to throw your case out unless it is actually frivolous.

I don' think Amazon deactivates unless they have a reason to do so. But there are always exceptions and those exceptions should use arbitration after failed attempts to get reactivated.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> https://flex.amazon.com/site-terms&tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Scroll down to arbitration, same address/wording as what is in app.
> 
> ...


I don't know it as a fact, but I don't think Amazon outright deactivates as much now. They soft block you (don't let you see most of the drops). It's a passive aggressive way of achieving the same result.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> The blocks ending at 10+ PM are catchup blocks. Due to continuing changes, the warehouse rats get behind then need to drop blocks that end after 930pm. Be advised, even if your block is scheduled to end after 930 e.g. a 7-10PM block, any packages delivered after 930 are a FAIL for your stats. Its a Amazon Left hand does not know what the Right hand is doing. Any complaints to support will receive the "this does not change our previous determination email."


To be fair, that 0.5 h from 9-10p is the time you should've reserved for RETURNING any BC/NSL pkgs back to the WH. You shouldn't be still out on route delivering after 9pm. Not just the strike you get from Amazon, but the potential grief you can get from disturbing customers as well. And potential safety issues you could run into from neighbors calling police on trespassing, aggressive dogs etc.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You're NOT suppose to be ringing doorbells or knocking after 8:30pm. Or was that 8pm? That was a directive for the logistics van drivers and should probably be applied to flex.

When it's that late, drop the package, take a picture then leave. If there are dogs and nowhere safe to put the package, return the package.

At night, wear the high vis vest.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't ring doorbells past 8. 
Stop delivering past 9.


----------

